# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices are steady and movement is moderate.
Remnants of hurricane Dolly brought cooler temperatures and scattered
showers to the state the first part of the week. Warmer more seasonable
temperatures and dry conditions are in the forecast for the next week.
Conditions will be more favorable for cutting and curing of hay. Third
cutting of alfalfa is complete with some forth cutting getting started.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay movement is slow to moderate and prices are
steady. Weather conditions have slowed grass hay cutting some this past
week. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to sell can
access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's
website at www.oda.state.ok.us or call the Oklahoma Department of
Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares
140.00-160.00 per ton. Small squares 150.00-170.00 per ton. Good
quality large squares 105.00-125.00, small squares 115.00-135.00/ton.
Good large rounds 95.00-115.00. Fair quality large squares 75.00-95.00
per ton. Fair large rounds 70.00-90.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales
75.00-85.00 a ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at
the edge of the field or bale pile (spot) 95.00-110.00 a ton. Chopped
and delivered to feedlots (short haul) 120.00-135.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares
60.00-80.00 a ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality
small squares 60.00-80.00 per ton. Premium quality large rounds
60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds 50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair
quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.

Alfalfa guidelines
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDM-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9
20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. **TDN calculated using
the western formula. Quantitative factors are approximate, and
many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry
matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used
with visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may
influence hay price or value more than testing results.

Source: OK Dept of AG-USDA Market News Service, Oklahoma City, OK
Glen Schickedanz Telephone (405) 521 3881
Internet: http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreport/ok_gr310.txt


----------

